# Gauge Pods



## TrueBlueGTO (Sep 19, 2004)

For those of you racing your GTO or upping its performance, what interest is there in steering column of dash-mounted gauge pods like these?

Gauge Pods

Don't mind the dash one as a 3 pod housing unit will replace it.

J3


----------



## GTO-Quikls2 (Mar 21, 2005)

Not quite the look I would want. How about our sister car from down under. They have a "pod" in the same spot. How can we get those and instructions to install?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Check out this ....
http://www.arrowheadperformance.com/interior_items.htm
I think this is the same on that's on our sister car. :cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

No offense, TrueBlueGTO, but that dash pod looks like _ass..._


----------



## GTO-Quikls2 (Mar 21, 2005)

Dealer... that's the one... thanks.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

GTO-Quikls2 said:


> Dealer... that's the one... thanks.


No problem, btw I agree with Groucho, and no offense of course.... :rofl:


----------



## TrueBlueGTO (Sep 19, 2004)

Groucho said:


> No offense, TrueBlueGTO, but that dash pod looks like _ass..._


No offense taken, because I said to ignore the dash unit. I was referring to the steering column gauge pod. Perhaps I should have used this pic:

STEERING POD GAUGE PIC


----------

